# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Παχύσαρκο καναρίνι

## olga

Το καναρίνι στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες όπως θα δείτε έχει πολύ λύπος στην κοιλιά και στον λαιμό. Η καρίνα του δεν φαίνεται σχεδόν καθόλου. Από όσο ξέρω εδώ και αρκετό καιρό μαζί με τα σπόρια του, του έβαζαν και μια κίτρινη τροφή σαν βιταμίνες ή αυγότροφή. Νομίζω αυτό έκανε τη ζημιά γιατί υπήρχε στο κλουβί του σε καθημερινή βάση. 







Επεισα τον ιδιοκτήτη του να σταματήσει να του βάζει αυτό το κίτρινο, και να ακολουθήσει μια δίαιτα. Τωρα στο κλουβί έχει μόνο τους σπόρους του. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποιους σπόρους θα πρέπει να τρώει το πουλί και σε τι ποσότητα. Να μειώσουμε απο τώρα την ποσότητα ή πρεπει να γίνει σταδιακά?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το πουλί το κατάστρεψε ο φίλος... μια δύο κουταλιές σπόρους για αρχή ,προσοχή χωρίς κόκκινα πράσινα μπισκότα ,με μια αραίωση 15% κεχρί επιπλέον στο κιλό . Στην αρχή εγώ θα του έβαζα και λίγο χορταρικό για να έχει ποικιλία να μην πάθει σοκ ...

----------


## olga

Νομίζω πως η τροφή που του δίνουν δεν έχει μπισκότα. Την αναλογία θα την φτιάξω εγώ απο παρασκευή που θα το ξαναδώ. Μιλάμε για κουταλιές του γλυκού να φανταστώ?

----------


## serafeim

σαν τον πατερα μου το εκανε το καναρινι!!! χαχααχαχα
νομιζω λιγο δυοσμο ή βασιλικο ή μεντα θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο Ιωαννη!!!!

----------


## olga

Παιδιά έχω ταραξάκο και λουίζα αποξηραμένα που νομίζω είναι για αδυνάτισμα, αλλά και άλλα βότανα σε μείγμα που το βάζω στο αυγόψωμο στα δικά μου. Μπορώ να του πάω και βότανα αλλά που θα τα βάλουμε για να τα φάει?

----------


## lefteris13

θελει γυμναστικη-να βγαινει εκτος κλουβιου να κινειται και να πεταει αν μπορει ετσι οπως εχει καταντησει!λαχανικα, μιγμα σπορων απκλειστικα κεχρι-βρωμη και αυτα τα αποξηραμενα τριμμενα σε μια ταιστρα-αν δεν τα τρωει ετσι σε ροφημα

----------


## olga

Ωραία! έχω και κεχρί και βρώμη! 2 κουταλιές του γλυκού απο αυτά κάθε μέρα. Θα του πάω και τα βότανα, το μείγμα ή αυτά τα δύο? Αν δεν τα τρώει το μείγμα δεν μπορώ να το βράσω είναι ψιλό. Θα βράσω ότι δεν έχω τρίψει ακόμα. 

Για πτήση δεν το βλέπω, άλλο κλουβί δεν έχουν, εκτός αν το αφήσω να πετάει μέσα στο σπίτι!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

θα φτιαξεις μειγμα 70% κεχρι και 30% βρωμη.. πρεπει να πεταει καθημερινα για να χασει ολο το λιπος! εαν δεν εχουν μεγαλο κλουβι πρεπει να πετα εκτος κλουβιου!

----------


## lefteris13

Δίαιτα - ειδική διατροφή για παχουλά καναρίνια ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου καθημερινα-δες εδω του κυρ jk οδηγιες, ναι να πεταει εκτος κλουβιου-αλλωστε οι πτησεις του ετσι οπως ειναι θα μοιαζυν με ελευθερη πτωση!

----------


## lefteris13

τα βασικα ειναι το μιγμα 80 κεχρι-20 βρωμη ενα κουταλακι ανα ημερα, η γυμναστικη που παμε, λαχανικα και τα αποξηραμενα σκετα ή σε ροφημα, με αυτα σταδιακα και μαλλον συντομα θα παρουσιασει αισθητη βελτιωση, απο κει και περα αν θες κ μπορεις κανεις και αλλα

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο το πουλι και τετοια πουλια γενικα αντιμετωπιζουν τρομερα προβληματα για να αδυνατισουν....
Πρεπει να φτιαξει ενα μειγμα με 700 γραμμαρια κεχρι και 300 βρωμη.... και απο αυτο ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου την ημερα....  αυτο βεβαια θα στρεσσαρει απιστευτα το πουλακι και θα το κανει γενικα πολυ ευαλωτο σε ασθενειες.... θελει μεγαλη προσοχη!!!!!

----------


## jk21

κεχρι -βρωμη 70 -30 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου μονο .χορταρικα καθε μερα (πικρο ραδικι ,τσουκνιδα ,ζωχο απο λαικη μονο )

σκετο σε ταιστρα  ή σαν εκχυμα  αποξηραμενο μιγμα ταραξακου λουιζας 

λιγο μηλαρακι τις πρωτες μερες ,αν τελειωνει εντελως του σπορους του απο το μεσημερι 

πεταγμα με καποιο τροπο ειτε μεσα ειτε εκτος κλουβιου (προσοχη τα τζαμια ) 

να βλεπουμε συχνα φωτο το κατω μερος του και να παρατηρεις για τυχον αλλαγες στην κουτσουλια του .θα ηθελα και τωρα φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες ,χωρις μπισκοτα στο μιγμα

----------


## olga

Εγώ θα κάνω ότι μπορέσω και αν χρειαστεί και κάτι άλλο αν μπορώ θα το κάνω. Για αρχή θα του βάζω 2 κουταλάκια του γλυκού και απο βδομάδα 1. Το πουλί δεν είναι εξημερωμένο. σίγουρα να το βγάλω να πετάξει στο σπίτι??

----------


## olga

> κεχρι -βρωμη 70 -30 
> 
> 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μονο .χορταρικα καθε μερα (πικρο ραδικι ,τσουκνιδα ,ζωχο απο λαικη μονο )
> 
> σκετο σε ταιστρα  ή σαν εκχυμα  αποξηραμενο μιγμα ταραξακου λουιζας 
> 
> λιγο μηλαρακι τις πρωτες μερες ,αν τελειωνει εντελως του σπορους του απο το μεσημερι 
> 
> πεταγμα με καποιο τροπο ειτε μεσα ειτε εκτος κλουβιου (προσοχη τα τζαμια ) 
> ...


την αναλογία τροφής θα την φτιάξω εγώ και θα την έχει απο Παρασκευή.

Για λαχανικά κάθε μέρα δεν το βλέπω, κάνα μαρούλι μπορεί να φάει...

Ταραξάκο και λουίζα έχω μπόλικο να του πάω

Για πέταγμα λέω να το βάλω να τετάξει στην κρεβατοκάμαρα που δεν έχει και πολλούς κυνδίνους για να χτυπήσει.

Κάθε Κυριακή θα έχετε νέες φωτογραφίες και απο κοιλιά και απο κουτσουλιές. Χαζομάρα μου αλλά πως δεν σκέφτηκα να βγάλω!!

----------


## jk21

με δυο κουταλια του γλυκου δεν αδυνατιζει .....

παρε εσυ λιγο πικρο ραδικι απο λαικη εστω .πιο φθηνο ειναι απο το μαρουλι

για πεταγμα ,μονο αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι να ασχοληθουν οτι θα γινει με ασφαλεια

----------


## lefteris13

ναι σε ενα δωματιο να πεταει, στην αρχη μεχρι να συνηθισει το πεταγμα και το χωρο, ολο και καποιες τουμπες θα φαει, ειναι και αναλογα το πουλι, αλλα δικα μου εμαθαν και συνηθισαν πολυ γρηγορα, ενα αλλο οποτε το βγαζα ολο τουμπες ετρωγε και ηταν  πολυ τρομαγμενο, νομιζες θα παθαινε εμφραγμα..μετα το πιασιμο θελει τον τροπο του, μην πεσει κυνηγητο μια ωρα στο πουλι να κατατρομαξει και να κουραστει υπερβολικα.

----------


## olga

άπο αύριο τότε μία κουταλια

Ωραία θα πάρω ραδίκι. Το μπρόκολο που δίνω εγώ στα πουλιά μου το φυλάω στην κατάψυξη, και όποτε θέλω κόβω λίγο και τους δίνω, για να μην αγοράζω συνέχεια και χαλάει. Μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο με το ραδίκι? Το μπρόκολο το δίνω χωρίς να το βράσω, και στο ραδίκι το ίδιο?

Το πέταγμα θα το κάνει σαββατοκύριακο που θα είμαι εγώ εκεί.

----------


## olga

> ναι σε ενα δωματιο να πεταει, στην αρχη μεχρι να συνηθισει το πεταγμα και το χωρο, ολο και καποιες τουμπες θα φαει, ειναι και αναλογα το πουλι, αλλα δικα μου εμαθαν και συνηθισαν πολυ γρηγορα, ενα αλλο οποτε το βγαζα ολο τουμπες ετρωγε και ηταν  πολυ τρομαγμενο, νομιζες θα παθαινε εμφραγμα..μετα το πιασιμο θελει τον τροπο του, μην πεσει κυνηγητο μια ωρα στο πουλι να κατατρομαξει και να κουραστει υπερβολικα.


Λευτέρη φαντάζομαι πως με την πείνα που θα έχει θα πάει σφαίρα στο κλουβί του!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για το μπροκολο αλλα τα χορτα αν τα παγωσεις και μετα ξεπαγωσουν ,χαλανε αμεσως .μαυριζουν και πανιαζουν .1/4 του κιλου να παρουν απο τη λαικη ,ανετα κρατα για μια βδομαδα και μενει και περισσευμα

----------


## lefteris13

> δεν ξερω για το μπροκολο αλλα τα χορτα αν τα παγωσεις και μετα ξεπαγωσουν ,χαλανε αμεσως .μαυριζουν και πανιαζουν .1/4 του κιλου να παρουν απο τη λαικη ,ανετα κρατα για μια βδομαδα και μενει και περισσευμα


εγω την ποικιλια χορταρικων μπροκολο-φυλλα, ραδικια, αντιδια κλπ που επαιρνα ειτε σουπερ αρχικα, μαναβικο μετα, τα κραταω στην συντηρηση και δινω καθε μερα, καποια μερη λογω της υγρασιας γινεται αυτο μαυριζουν κλπ αυτα τα πεταγα, οσο πιο στεγνα μπουνε μεσα τοσο καλυτερα

----------


## olga

παιδιά το μπρόκολο που είναι στην κατάψηξη μοιάζει σαν να το πήρα χθες! Και τον αρακά και το καλαμπόκι στην κατάψυξη. Το ραδίκι δεν θα το βράσω έτσι? Σκετο, θα κόβω και θα του βάζω.

----------


## jk21

απλα κοβεις ενα -δυο φυλλαρακια και βαζεις

----------


## olga

Χθες που είδα το καναρίνι μετά απο μια βδομάδα παρατήρησα βελτίωση, μικρή βεβαια αλλά το κόκκαλο στην κοιλιά φαίνεται τώρα περισσότερο. Επίσης είναι πιο ζωηρό απο πριν. 

έβαλα τώρα άσπρο χαρτί για να δούμε τις κουτσουλιές. Αυριο θα ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες και απο τις κουτσουλιές και απο την κοιλιά του. 

Τελικά η τροφή του είχε μέσα μπισκοτάκια, δεν τα είχα δει την προηγούμενη φορα... τώρα όμως τρώει σκέτο κεχρί με βρώμη. Του έβαλα λουίζα και ταραξάκο και τα τρώει, οπότε δεν θα τα βράσω. Του πήρα και χόρτα και θα τα βάλω το απόγευμα που θα έχει τελειώσει τα σπόρια του. 

Νομίζω πως το πουλάκι έχει ψείρες... το βλέπω και φτιάχνει τα φτερά του και μετά κάνει κλιτς κλιτς με το ράμφος του, την άλλη βδομάδα θα φέρω το σπρέι να το ψεκάσω. Και λάθος να κάνω δεν θα του κάνει κακό έτσι?

----------


## jk21

οχι αν δεν του ριξεις στο προσωπο και κανεις ορθη χρηση ,δεν εχουμε προβλημα με τα εξωπαρασιτοκτονα

----------


## olga

Ωραία! Εβγαλα και τις φωτογραφίες , προσπαθώ να τις ανεβάσω τώρα.

----------


## olga

Οι κουτσουλιές
 

και η κοιλιά του...

----------


## xarhs

πωω πωωω ρε ολγα.... το καναρινι ειναι υπερβαρο... εγω τωρα το βλεπω το θεμα.... γυμναστικη , μιγμα σπορων με κεχρι και βρωμη , χορταρικα και γυμναστικη πολυ

θα το αναγκαζεις να πεταει σε δωματιο.........

----------


## σταυρος20

ολα σωστα που ειπαν τα παιδια!απο τις πρωτες φωτο με τις δευτερες φαινεται μια μικρη βελτιωση!και οταν με το καλο αδυνατισει να του παρεις ενα μεγαλο ευρυχωρο κλουβι με λιγες πατηθρες ωστε να πεταει καθημερινα!καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## jk21

Παμε καλυτερα ,αλλα εχει μελλον ! συνεχιζεις κανονικα οπως εχουμε πει .Αν καταλαβα καλα ,τα χορταρικα τωρα θα τα ξεκινησει πιο συχνα .Αυτο θα φερει πιο γρηγορα αποτελεσματα .Τρωγοντας χορτα ,οι φυτικες τους ινες δινουν αισθημα κορεσμου στο στομαχι και δεν πολυπεινα ,ενω παραλληλα δεν δινουν θερμιδες

----------


## panos70

Το θεμα κι εγω τωρα το διαβασα ,πω-πω τετοιο παχυ καναρινι πρωτη φορα βλεπω για χορτα δεν θα πω αλλα  πρεπει οπωσδηποτε  να τρωει μονο κεχρι ,βρωμη ,κι ελαχιστο νιζερ,η περιλλα  και σε δωματιο να πεταει σχεδον ολη τι μερα ,για να ερθει το πουλακι στα κανονικα πλαισια του σωματικου του βαρους

----------


## olga

Λοιπόν το καναρίνι πρέπει να σκέφτεται ''καλά ήμουν πριν, τώρα ήρθε αυτη και έχω λυσάξει στην πείνα!'' 

Ανοίγω απόψε το φως να δω αν έφαγε το φαί του και με το που με βλέπει φουσκώνει, ανοίγει τα φτερά του και τσαμπουκαλεύεται! Βάζω το δάχτυλό μου στο κλουβί και ήρθε και με τσίμπισε! Πρώτη φορά μου συμπεριφέρεται έτσι καναρίνι.. 

Προχθές του βάλαμε μόνο βρώμη και κεχρί απο σπόρους και δυσανασχέτησε, δεν τα έφαγε όλα! Σήμερα δεν έμεινε ούτε σποράκι και του βάλαμε και χόρτα και τα έφαγε! 

Κάνει όμως τσικ τσικ με το ράμφος του, θα το ψεκάσω για ψείρες αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ακάρεα?

----------


## xarhs

κρυψε τα μαχαιρια απο την κουζινα ολγα μην σου κανει καμια επιθεση..... βαλε και μια τραπεζαρια μπροστα στο ψυγειο μην το πιασει καμια υπογλυκεμια το βραδυ και δεν αφησει τπτ

 :rollhappy: 

το τσικ τσικ παραπεμπει σε ακαρεα της τραχεις απο τα λιγα που εχω διαβασει

----------


## jk21

ξερετε κανεναν παχυσαρκο ανθρωπο να ειναι χαρουμενος οταν στρωνεται στη διαιτα; ε αν φαει και κανενα γλυκακι διαιτης ,καπως συνερχεται ...

για τα πουλια γλυκακι ειναι τα χορταρικα .για αυτο τρεχουν σαν παλαβα (τα καναρινια τουλαχιστον ) οταν δουν χορταρικο στο κλουβι .το θετικο ομως στην περιπτωση μας και η αναγκαιοτητα του χορταρικου ,εγκειται στο οτι οι φυτικες του ινες γεμιζουν το στομαχι και δινουν αισθημα κορεσμου και κοψιματος της πεινας ,ενω παραλληλα δεν δινουν θερμιδες στον οργανισμο ! παραλληλα δινουν ποικιλια βιταμινων που ισως η διαιτα στερει στον οργανισμο ...

για αυτο διαιτα χωρις χορταρικα δεν γινεται .οπως και μονιμα αποτελεσματα ,αν στην πορεια καποιες διατροφικες συνηθειες δεν διατηρηθουν ,και παραλληλα το πουλι θα βρισκει χωρο να κινειται .σε ενα 40αρι κλουβι ,μια πατηθρα και πολυ ειναι ! υπαρχουν και τα καγκελα να κρεμιεται στο περα δωθε και η βαση της ταιστρας επισης

----------


## olga

χαχαχα! Χάρη και εμένα εκεί πήγε το μυαλό μου αλλά σκέφτηκα πως μπορεί να είναι και απο τις ψείρες...δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## MAKISV

Παιδια δυστυχως μεχρι να ερθω εδω πιστευα οτι τα μπισκοτακια που λατρευε ο ιγνατιος του εκαναν καλο γιατι τον ευχαριστουσα.σημερα ομως τον εβγαλα να τον δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι και ειδα αυτο που δεν επρεπε.....ο ιγνατιος απο σημερα μπαινει σε προγραμμα οπωσδηποτε.τωρα βεβαια εδω και ενα μηνα εχω βελτιωσει την διατροφη του αλλα θελω να μου πειτε τι διαιτα μπορω να ακολουθησω και ...ρε παιδια οταν λετε το βγαζετε να πεταξει, ενταξει το να βγει βγαινει ανετα, μετα πως μπαινει????γιατι να το κυνηγαω και να μου μεινει απο ανακοπη δεν το κανω...

----------


## jk21

> κεχρι -βρωμη 70 -30 
> 
> 1 κουταλι του γλυκου μονο .χορταρικα καθε μερα (πικρο ραδικι ,τσουκνιδα ,ζωχο απο λαικη μονο )
> 
> σκετο σε ταιστρα  ή σαν εκχυμα  αποξηραμενο μιγμα ταραξακου λουιζας 
> 
> λιγο μηλαρακι τις πρωτες μερες ,αν τελειωνει εντελως του σπορους του απο το μεσημερι 
> 
> πεταγμα με καποιο τροπο ειτε μεσα ειτε εκτος κλουβιου (προσοχη τα τζαμια ) 
> ...



για καναρινι ισχυουν αυτα ,αλλα αν το πουλι ειναι αρκετα παχυ .θελω να δω φωτο της κοιλιας -θωρακα  για να σου πω σιγουρα ,γιατι ισως τον παιρνει να τρωει και ασπραδι αυγου ποτε ποτε .στα παραπανω τονιζω οτι βασικοτατο ρολο για να εχουμε αποτελεσμα σχετικα γρηγορα  και χωρις εξαντληση του πουλιου ,ειναι η ημερησια ποσοτητα σπορων και τα χορταρικα σε καθημερινη βαση

----------


## MAKISV

ω ρε τον φουκαρα θα τραβηξει πεινες...δημητρη αυριο θα τον τραβηξω και φωτο.

----------


## panos70

το καλυτερο αδυνατισμα εκτος απο τη διατροφη ειναι να τον βγαζεις απο το κλουβι για μιση ωρα και να πηγαινεις κοντα του ωστε να πεταει και να κουραζεται,

----------


## MAKISV

Nαι...και μετα παναγιωτη πως τον ξαναβαζω μεσα????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μακη, εαν πεινασει ισως μπει μονο του, εαν οχι, χαμηλωνεις τα φωτα και τον αρπαζεις με μια ελαφρια πετσετα ή ενα σεντονακι, αρκει να βρισκετε καπου επιπεδα οπως το πατωμα μην υπαρξει περιπτωση να πεσει και χτυπησει!

----------


## jk21

οταν υπαρχει χωρος για πεταγμα εντος μεγαλυτερου κλουβιου ή εκτος ,αυτο ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειναι το πρωτο απο ολα .το πεταγμα θα αυξησει απο μονο του το μεταβολισμο του πουλιου

----------


## olga

Παιδιά εγώ επειδή φοβήθηκα να το βγάλω μην πάθει και τίποτα, έβγαλα τα κλαράκια απο το κλουβί και έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα για να το κάνω να πετάξει. Αρχικά πέταγε και μετά απο 2 λεπτά ανοιξε το στόμα του και έκατσε κάτω. Κατάλαβα πως κουράστηκε και το άφησα. Σε λίγες μέρες έρχονται νέες φωτογραφίες για να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα! 

Πάντως κελαηδά πολύ περισσότερο τώρα και επιτίθεται, τα χει πάρει στο κρανίο απο τη δίαιτα.

----------


## jk21

> Πάντως* κελαηδά πολύ* περισσότερο τώρα και *επιτίθεται*, τα χει πάρει στο κρανίο απο τη δίαιτα.


δυο σαφη σημαδια απο την μειωση της δεσμευσης << ελευθερης τεστοστερονης >>  ,απο το λιπος

----------


## olga

Μέτα απο 2 εβδομάδες δίαιτα, αρχίζει και φαίνεται η διαφορα.. όχι μόνο στο λίπος αλλά και στην συμπεριφορά του πουλιού που είναι πιο ζωηρό, πιο ευκίνητο αλλά και επιθετικό. 
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις ! 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα δινεις και λιγο ασπραδι .μονο ασπραδι

----------


## olga

Γιατί το βάζουμε το ασπράδι?? Επίσης έχω και multivit για καναρίνια. Μπορώ να του βάλω βιταμίνη τώρα?

----------


## jk21

να του βαλεις βιταμινη

το ασπραδι δινει καθαρη πρωτεινη χωρις λιπος .με μετρο ομως να δινεις !

----------


## olga

Αυτή τη βδομάδα δεν φαίνεται μεγάλη η διαφορά αλλά το λίπος έχει μειωθεί σε όγκο. Ακολουθεί και βίντεο για να δείτε πως κάνει όταν του βάζουμε φαγητό! Πολύ επιθετικό!

----------


## olga

Θα δείτε στο βίντεο πως ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου για να με δαγκώσει! Αυτό το κάνει κυρίως το απόγευμα όταν του βάζω τα χόρτα.

----------


## jk21

Ολγα αν τηρεις την ποσοτητα σπορων που εχουμε πει (μονο 1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ρηχο βρωμη και κεχρι ) και δινεις χορταρικα και αυτο δεν αδυνατιζει ,πρεπει να υπαρχει προβλημα υποθυρεοειδισμου που του εχει μειωσει το μεταβολισμο ... κανε soft food με νιφαδες βρωμης και γαριδα βρασμενη (σε 30 γρ νιφαδες νομιζω 1 γαριδα μικρη ειναι οκ ... δες ποσο θελει στην πραξη αρκει να μην λασπωνει ) και 3 μερες καθε βδομαδα συνεχομενες ,αντι σπορων (2 κουταλια του γλυκου ,γιατι εχει και νερο μεσα στον οργανισμο της η γαριδα ) .τα χορταρικα μονιμα καθε μερα και οσο θελει

----------


## mitsman

Βαλε του πιο λιγο φαι... μια μερα βαλε του ενα κανονονικο κουταλακι του γλυκου και την αλλη μερα το μισο... κανε το εναλλαξ!

----------


## olga

Θα το κάνω και αυτό να δοκιμάσω να του βάλω κάπως πιο λίγο φαί. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κλούβα πτήσης και δεν πετάει και πολύ! Για τις γαρίδες λίγο δύσκολο... αν όμως δεν δω και την άλλη βδομάδα βελτίωση θα το κάνω.

----------


## mitsman

Μηπως εχεις μηλοξυδο?????

----------


## olga

Αμε! Μπορώ να του φέρω την άλλη Παρασκευή! Καθε πότε του το βάζω?

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ εχεις βαλε συνεχομενα 5- 6 μερες 5 μλ στα 100 μλ νερου!

----------


## Ηρακλής

πως πάει το πουλάκι?

----------


## olga

Το πουλάκι είναι καλύτερα απο την αρχή απλά επειδή ο κύριος που το έχει φοβήθηκε του έβαλε όλα τα σπόρια σε μια ταίστρα και πήγαμε λίγο πίσω στη δίαιτα. Τώρα το έχει αναλάβει ο γιος του και θα έχω νέες φωτογραφίες απο βδομάδα. Το λίπος δεν έχει φύγει απλά έχει πέσει σε όγκο. Κάναμε και τη θεραπεία με το μηλόξυδο, συνεχιζει να τρώει και χορταράκια, και απο δω και πέρα αυστηρα 1 κουταλιά τροφή την ημέρα.

----------


## jk21

με ολα τα σπορια και μια κουταλια την ημερα δεν θα αδυνατισει .θα συγκρατησει το βαρος του (και αν ... ) 

να φοβαται την χοληστερολη που συσσωρευεται στις φλεβες του πουλιου ,το λιπος που κυκλωνει το συκωτι του και το βαρος που κουραζει την καρδια του να του πεις .....

----------


## olga

Ο κύριος που το έχει είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας και τόσα χρόνια άκουγε τι του έλεγαν οι πετσοπάδες...Δυσκολεύτηκα να τον πείσω να του κάνουμε δίαιτα και επειδή το λυπάται που τρώει λίγο κάποιες φορές του βάζει αυγό και ολόκληρη την ταίστρα με τα σπόρια. Αυτό έγινε τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες και ευτυχώς το κατάλαβα και του μίλησα για να τον καθησυχάσω πως δεν θα πάθει κάτι απο τη δίαιτα αλλά θα του κάνει καλό. 

Καλού κακού έχει αναλάβει το τάισμα ο γιος του για να ακολουθήσουμε ακριβώς την διατροφή.

----------

